# 5 boor bike tour



## Bron

1st time here, 1st post so lets start it off with a stupid question.

Never done 5 boro cause I'm unwilling to pay however much money it is (i think its 90 this year?) to ride (id rather spend it on like a speedplay pedals) but what are your guys thoughts on just hopping in the pack without paying? of course i won't have the jersey with the number on. illegal? chances of getting kicked out? not getting caught? or what?


----------



## NJBiker72

Bron said:


> 1st time here, 1st post so lets start it off with a stupid question.
> 
> Never done 5 boro cause I'm unwilling to pay however much money it is (i think its 90 this year?) to ride (id rather spend it on like a speedplay pedals) but what are your guys thoughts on just hopping in the pack without paying? of course i won't have the jersey with the number on. illegal? chances of getting kicked out? not getting caught? or what?


Why? You could probably join a few blocks in and no one woukd notice. But really not that great of an event. Yes they charge a lot but it is alreadybso overcrowded that adding to it would makethings even worse. Be considerate. Don't bandit.


----------



## apapage

You would be able to ride some of it, but they have checkpoints along the way. I think the first one is at the 59th street bridge. Nobody can go over the bridge with a bike unless they show their registration tag. 

In absolute terms, the cost is high. But relatively speaking, they manage to close 40 miles of roads and bridges in NYC for most of the day. It's congested in the beginning, but once you get past central park it's a nice ride.


----------



## greg12666

I've done it once and it was terrible. If you are a serious rider and like to rally ride do not do this ride. It's stop and go most of the way


----------



## Trek_5200

Agree it's not that great an event, but the organizers do provide all sorts of support, whether you recognize it or not. If you're inclined to try it out, don't be a free loader, it's not fair to the organizers or those that pay.


----------



## NJBiker72

Trek_5200 said:


> Agree it's not that great an event, but the organizers do provide all sorts of support, whether you recognize it or not. If you're inclined to try it out, don't be a free loader, it's not fair to the organizers or those that pay.


Actually I thought the support was among the worst of any organized rides but I am sure it is a ton of work for that many people, mostly noobs.


----------



## Solidjake

I'm doing it this year, first time. Luckily the president of the company is a cycling fan himself so he is reimbursing anyone doing it


----------



## tednugent

Bron said:


> 1st time here, 1st post so lets start it off with a stupid question.
> 
> Never done 5 boro cause I'm unwilling to pay however much money it is (i think its 90 this year?) to ride (id rather spend it on like a speedplay pedals) but what are your guys thoughts on just hopping in the pack without paying? of course i won't have the jersey with the number on. illegal? chances of getting kicked out? not getting caught? or what?


You can ride for a little bit... but they have a lot of marshals checking people at various points of the ride, to make sure they belong on the ride.... so you would eventually get weeded out and kicked out.


----------



## Bee-an-key

As TN said, they check at the bridge entrances.


----------



## sixgears

Supposedly, the regular registration is already sold out.


----------



## Solidjake

Yea, it sold out a few days ago. Looks like VIP is the only way to get in.


----------



## joe99

Sold out as always. I find it unbelievable that they do sell out every year. It's only NYC, after all. That said, i am taking my family- 5 riders, with a charity team.


----------



## 1nterceptor

I was a volunteer marshal back in 2012; and
will be again for 2014. There are some bottle
necks that the organizers are always trying to
minimize. It's a unique experience; riding with
over 30,000 people on closed NYC streets. I
recommend that folks try it at least once. Yes,
individual registration is full - always happen
every year. But once the ride gets close; you'll
see a lot of registrations being put up for sale
by people who want to cancel. Injury, scheduling
conflict, etc. Check out Craigslist and New York
Cycle Club's message board.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdA_razCOZg&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------



## eugenetsang

Like the others had said, its not the greatest of rides, especially for the price. But if you had never done the 5Boro before, definitely give it a shot. It was definitely on the bucket list of rides for many riders, myself included. How often will you be able to say to yourself that you were able to ride through all 5 boros of NYC (assuming there is enough time to complete the ride)?


----------



## NJBiker72

eugenetsang said:


> Like the others had said, its not the greatest of rides, especially for the price. But if you had never done the 5Boro before, definitely give it a shot. It was definitely on the bucket list of rides for many riders, myself included. How often will you be able to say to yourself that you were able to ride through all 5 boros of NYC (*assuming there is enough time to complete the ride*)?


[Emphasis Added]

Come on. It is not that slow. It is only 40 miles. You can easily finish it in 4 hours.


----------



## eugenetsang

NJBiker72 said:


> [Emphasis Added]
> 
> Come on. It is not that slow. It is only 40 miles. You can easily finish it in 4 hours.



Tell me about it! I went with a bunch of friends and they wanted to check out the vistas. We also started WAY in the back. Possibly one of the last few groups to go at the starting line.. Also factoring in a bunch of bottle necks and Stop n Go's, we didn't complete the whole 5 boro. Instead, we completed the 4 boro challenge instead lol.


----------



## tednugent

eugenetsang said:


> Tell me about it! I went with a bunch of friends and they wanted to check out the vistas. We also started WAY in the back. Possibly one of the last few groups to go at the starting line.. Also factoring in a bunch of bottle necks and Stop n Go's, we didn't complete the whole 5 boro. Instead, we completed the 4 boro challenge instead lol.


That's not an excuse.

A legit excuse is if you and your friends were towing the stripper pole with the pole dancer that showed up a few years ago


----------



## NJBiker72

tednugent said:


> That's not an excuse.
> 
> A legit excuse is if you and your friends were towing the stripper pole with the pole dancer that showed up a few years ago


Were you drafting?


----------



## eugenetsang

YES!!! Forgot all about the stripper! That was my last 5 Boro that I had participated in hahha. 

Ironically you had mentioned that. BC we were totally following her and the rickshaw that she was on LOL!


----------



## eugenetsang

Forgot my dollar bills that day. Totally woulda threw her a few singles haaha


----------



## tednugent

eugenetsang said:


> YES!!! Forgot all about the stripper! That was my last 5 Boro that I had participated in hahha.
> 
> Ironically you had mentioned that. BC we were totally following her and the rickshaw that she was on LOL!


I was up front.... so, I totally missed it.


----------



## chriscc63

I DID THE 5 BORRO TRAFFIC JAMB , once was enough. I would do it again if someone gave a pass though.

It wouldn't be cool to jump in the ride without paying. Instead, use your bib from last year and look on the ground for bib stickers that fell off other riders. Pic them up and staple them to your bib. This way you will be cleaning the environment without cleaning out your wallet.

Warning to any 5BBT riders; do not wear clipons. There is sooooo much stop and go that you will fall many times. It's just not worth trying to look cool. This happened to me.


----------



## NJBiker72

chriscc63 said:


> I DID THE 5 BORRO TRAFFIC JAMB , once was enough. I would do it again if someone gave a pass though.
> 
> It wouldn't be cool to jump in the ride without paying. Instead, use your bib from last year and look on the ground for bib stickers that fell off other riders. Pic them up and staple them to your bib. This way you will be cleaning the environment without cleaning out your wallet.
> 
> Warning to any 5BBT riders; do not wear clipons. There is sooooo much stop and go that you will fall many times. It's just not worth trying to look cool. This happened to me.


It was crowded but I did wear clipless. If doing it again, I would probably ride campus pedals (2 sided) with MTB shoes. In Manhattan clippin is a pain. Once you hit Queens you can fly down the BQE.


----------



## tednugent

I've done 5BBT many times, all clipless. Never fell

This year, may use the cross bike


----------



## 1nterceptor

chriscc63 said:


> I DID THE 5 BORRO TRAFFIC JAMB , once was enough. I would do it again if someone gave a pass though.
> 
> It wouldn't be cool to jump in the ride without paying. Instead, use your bib from last year and look on the ground for bib stickers that fell off other riders. Pic them up and staple them to your bib. This way you will be cleaning the environment without cleaning out your wallet.
> 
> Warning to any 5BBT riders; do not wear clipons. There is sooooo much stop and go that you will fall many times. It's just not worth trying to look cool. This happened to me.


I just came back from the volunteer marshals' orientation tonite. Something new this year; all riders(including safety marshals) will be wearing multi colored helmet covers to identify them as FBBT participants.

Last time I did this event; I used SPD clipless. Didn't fall once; actually haven't
fell because of clipless pedals since I started using them 6 years ago.


----------



## NJBiker72

1nterceptor said:


> I just came back from the volunteer marshals' orientation tonite. Something new this year; all riders(including safety marshals) will be wearing multi colored helmet covers to identify them as FBBT participants.
> 
> Last time I did this event; I used SPD clipless. Didn't fall once; actually haven't
> fell because of clipless pedals since I started using them 6 years ago.


I don't like this at all. Bad enoughbwhen events make you wear their jersey. Now forcing people to wear helmet covers? Fortunately it is early in the season so heat will not likely be a factor. But hey people will be more aero at 10 mph.


----------



## tednugent

NJBiker72 said:


> I don't like this at all. Bad enoughbwhen events make you wear their jersey. Now forcing people to wear helmet covers? Fortunately it is early in the season so heat will not likely be a factor. But hey people will be more aero at 10 mph.


with today's high wind gusts... it did help keep the head toasty.


----------



## TricrossRich

tednugent said:


> with today's high wind gusts... it did help keep the head toasty.


I agree 100%. I was dressed for the sun that was predicted to come out... Unfortunately, it didn't show up until we were packing up to head home. We had such a good time though... I'll do it again next year for sure.


----------



## tednugent

TricrossRich said:


> I agree 100%. I was dressed for the sun that was predicted to come out... Unfortunately, it didn't show up until we were packing up to head home. We had such a good time though... I'll do it again next year for sure.


So was I... I never took off my rain jacket the entire ride


----------



## 1nterceptor

This is my 2nd 5BBT; just like last time I volunteered as a marshal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmFU_8WPjGw&list=UUHyRS8bRu6zPoymgKaIoDLA


----------

